# Guess - Frogs



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

Same rules as 'Guess - Lizard' and 'Guess'.
Well, I bet you can't guess mine.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

oh god no.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

L.raniformis? L.dahli?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> L.raniformis?


 
I really hate you.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> I really hate you.



Sorry, but if you guess mine and you can try for a harder one.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Sorry, but if you guess mine and you can try for a harder one.
> 
> View attachment 201080


 
Gangrenous marinated chicken?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> Gangrenous marinated chicken?


Surprisingly yes. 

Actually no, look it is on leaves what sort of hygiene would leaving gangrenous chicken on leaves be?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Surprisingly yes.
> 
> Actually no, look it is on leaves what sort of hygiene would leaving gangrenous chicken on leaves be?


 
What sort of (lack of) hygiene would _gangrenous_ chicken be? Lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

> What sort of (lack of) hygiene would _gangrenous_ chicken be? Lol



It would be ironic lack of hygiene.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

Lowland tree frog/Litoria?
Or a Cyclomorphus sp.?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Not a Litoria. What is Cyclomorphus?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Not a Litoria. What is Cyclomorphus?


 
Cyclodomorphus is a genus of skinks :?
Its frogs plimpy :lol:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I thought he was speaking frogs so was confused.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

agh I got the thingo wrong.
I meant Cyclorana.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Ah not a Cyclorana.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 20, 2011)

Adelotus brevis


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 20, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

Philoria richmondensis


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Nope. Consequently that is a frog at the very top of my too see list.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

losing your magic touch eipper


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

Platyplectrum?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

Is it a limnodynastid?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

It is not a foam nester so I assume no.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

Assa


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

I had initial feel it was an Assa but did'nt look quite right and talked myself out of it, give me a sec to sort one out


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Haha ok. It is the weirdest Assa colouration I have seen and I have seen a lot of Assa so I thought it would be extra tricky. The full pic also looks rounder than most Assa.


----------



## solar 17 (May 21, 2011)

Litoria Freycineti...


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

These are some of my favorites


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

That there, ^ that is mean. 
Litoria dentata?

Litoria latopalmata?

Litoria raniformis?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

nope


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

I have done my dash through the book and looked for similar pictures. I have no tadpole knowledge myself so.


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

hint...I am fairly sure a photo of this species tadpoles has never been published

At least I gave you the whole animal as opposed to an ear....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Hahahaha very true. My knowledge of tadpole photography and publications is woeful. L.castanea/flavipunctata ?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

not a castenea


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Hmm L.andirmalin ? (Not a good guess but I am pretty sure no tadpole pics have been published). 

Am I on the right track in terms of Litoria?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

nope on both counts


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Haha damn.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Haha ok. It is the weirdest Assa colouration I have seen and I have seen a lot of Assa so I thought it would be extra tricky. The full pic also looks rounder than most Assa. View attachment 201120


 
Oh, that looked so much like the photo I saw of a Tusked Frog.

As for the tadpole, is it a Limnodynastid?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 21, 2011)

_Taudactylus eungellensis_?


----------



## eipper (May 21, 2011)

that would be it Henry


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Relatively easy one to revive thread.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 22, 2011)

tassie green and gold?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

Litoria with an injury? chloris or gracilenta


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

It is a Litoria, is not chloris or gracilenta and it had no visible injury.


----------



## eipper (May 22, 2011)

Litoria aurea


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

Not an L.aurea


----------



## dihsmaj (May 28, 2011)

_Litoria xanthomera_


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

No the L.aurea was closer.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 28, 2011)

L. raniformis?
L. moorei?
Litoria castanea?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

Yeah Motorbike frog. L.moerii


----------



## dihsmaj (May 28, 2011)

Really common, easy to guess.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

L.tasmaniensis. (Not that I really have any idea of what the picture is showing.) ?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 28, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> L.tasmaniensis. (Not that I really have any idea of what the picture is showing.) ?


 
No. and it's a froglet's tail.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

> No. and it's a froglet's tail.



A froglets tail, what fun to guess. I'll go ask my frog professor father and watch the clueless look envelop his face. 

L.peronii?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 28, 2011)

Nah but it is a Litoria.
By the way... I'm helping you by inverting the stuff, the best way I could...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

L.raniformis? (To continue the bell frog trend. )


----------



## dihsmaj (May 28, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> L.raniformis? (To continue the bell frog trend. )


 
Nah, and it's my photo by the way.
Oh and I only inverted the background.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 16, 2011)

Big big bump, just wanted to know if anyone could guess my pic?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

Brown Tree Frog, L. ewingii


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 16, 2011)

Only because I showed you on Facebook...
But anyway it's your turn.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

Problem?

lol I'll let someone else have a turn.


----------

